

Ask HN: System Admin/Security Admin jobs in Ottawa, Ontario? - jefe78

Hi everyone,<p>I'm wondering if anyone has any information on system admin jobs in the Ottawa, Ontario region. I'm looking for short-term/long-term contract work.<p>I am proficient in high availability systems, data center deployment, system security and user management. To list a few things.<p>Frankly, the job market here seems to be sparse and job postings for system admins, non-existent. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks HN!
======
tekrcm
CSEC is hiring - You'll need a security clearance at the Top Secret level and
this will involve a polygraph among other things...

[http://www.recruitingsite.com/CSBSites/CSE/English/JobDescri...](http://www.recruitingsite.com/CSBSites/CSE/English/JobDescription.asp?JobNumber=643937&CategoryCode=11984)

